

1+1=? - lwc123
http://larrycheng.com/2009/09/29/11/

======
khafra
Critique which might be taken personally, please don't read unless you're
prepared:

You might want to run these blog posts past a proofreader before submitting to
avoid things like"1+1=5-4." Also, if you're trying to impress a site full of
hackers, you should probably brush up really quick on very basic algebraic
field theory on wikipedia and pretend you know it, instead of admitting you
don't even recognize it.

I'm sure you're very good at psychology and internet application investment,
but I don't think this blog post really showcased your strengths.

